# pid programming



## spog (27/1/13)

g,day all,i have an ebay 1/32 din pid which is identical to the auber syl-1512a.
the problem is me, i cannot get my head around how to program the little [email protected]#cker.
doe,s anyone know where i can access a set of instructions written in simple to understand (i do mean simple) language on how to get the bloody thing going.i need it to run my biab rig. amazing how this little box makes me want to dropkick it across the yard.
cheers..spog..

going to crack a cold one and calm down....


----------



## goid (27/1/13)

I have an EBAY one, i have only just recently setup for my HLT. I can't help with the ins and outs of the settings but here is a manual that might help. I have only done 1 brew so far and just used Auto-Tuning function.

View attachment XMT-7100 Instructions1.pdf


----------



## spog (27/1/13)

> I have an EBAY one, i have only just recently setup for my HLT. I can't help with the ins and outs of the settings but here is a manual that might help. I have only done 1 brew so far and just used Auto-Tuning function.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Goid,thanks,the manual is similar to the one i have its just that i cant get my head around the lingo etc,i may have to have a beer and think some more....cheers..spog...


----------



## dicko (27/1/13)

Hi spog

some of those ebay pid's are the same as auberins when it comes to programming, but quite often the wiring is slightly different. I think this covers their arse for patent etc.
Have a look at these instructions which apply to the auberins unit.

http://auberins.com/images/Manual/SYL-1512A2instruction%201.0.pdf

I read on some yanky sites that this is how they program the chinese pids.

Cheers


----------



## spog (28/1/13)

cheers, dicko will check it out.
i found a link on brew adelaide (i remembered the site ) its a manual for pid controllers for expresso machines,the pid is similar to mine. 
i think mine is a knock off as it has no manufacturers name....cheers...spog....


----------



## Crusty (13/2/13)

*PID Programming*

I had the auberins ramp/ soak/ kiln with ssr output, model: SYL-2352P.
My Rims would ramp at a speed of 1degC per minute.

For a protein rest, sacc rest & mashout based on my ramp speed, programming would look like this.
C1: 55, t1: 5 ( mash in ) – holds 55deg for
5mins

C2: 55, t2: 10 ( protein rest ) – holds 55deg for 10mins

C3: 55, t3: 11 ( ramp time from 55 to 66 – 1degC per minute )

C4: 66, t4: 60 ( sacc rest time )

C5: 66, t5: 12 ( ramp time from 66 to 78 – 1degC per minute )

C6: 78, t6: 10 ( mash out ) – holds 78deg for 10mins

C7: 78, t0 ( end of programme )

I was using gas for my
HLT heating so when transferring mash in water to the mash tun, if I have
missed my mash in temp all I do is this.
Press the down arrow to run the programme. Once
running, hold down the arrow again till hold is displayed. The temp will ramp
to your set 55deg but your timer won't start. Once at desired temp, hold down
arrow again, run will show on PID & away you go.


----------



## treefiddy (13/2/13)

You can program it this way so that the temp holds or heats up to 55°C while you mash in, or are preparing.
When you've finished, hold down to take it off the hold step and it will continue the program at C2.

C1: 55, t1: 0 ( mash in ) – holds 55deg 

C2: 55, t2: 10 ( protein rest ) – holds 55deg for 10mins


----------



## spog (16/2/13)

thanks for the replies fellas,(been busy so late reply).
i reckon i have it sorted,i am hoping to get it sorted soon so i can fire up the new system...cheers....spog...


----------

